# Green Flash



## Spence (Jul 25, 2006)

Saw one of the best Green Flashes I have ever seen last week from Captiva Island on the beach in front of The Mucky Duck restaurant.  I was in the Navy and at sea for much of 21 years and you don't often see them.  If you don't know what one is you can google "green flash".


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Spence.  Great pics.

Here's a link to more Green Flash Info


Richard


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful pic, Spence.  I've seen the Green Flash several times in Mazatlán from the beach café at Shipwreck.

Fern


----------



## Spence (Jul 25, 2006)

Sorry, not my pic, I didn't have the camera with me... just pulled one off the internet to show as an example for those that have never seen it.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I've been wanting to see the green flash and never made it.
Liz


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 25, 2006)

I had dinner at the Green Flash on Captiva, but I never saw a green flash.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, GREAT picture.

I saw the green flash at sunset on Mauna Kea on the Big Island of Hawaii once.  It was an unbelievable experience.  My camera didn't catch it, though.


----------



## Spence (Jul 26, 2006)

Sea Six said:
			
		

> I had dinner at the Green Flash on Captiva, but I never saw a green flash.


The Green Flash Bar and Restaurant, seems to me, is on the wrong side of the island to see sunsets.


----------



## lscott (Jul 26, 2006)

I an several others saw the green flash from boat returning from Key West to Marco Island.  Not sure what I had seen until others said how rare it was.  Some scoffers said there wasn't any such thing because they had never seen it.


----------



## LynnW (Jul 26, 2006)

I had never heard of it until we were in Acapulco about 3 years ago. During the 2 weeks we were there we saw it many times. I was never able to get a picture though I did take many sunset pictures.

Lynn


----------



## riverside (Jul 26, 2006)

We just saw the green flash while we were in St. Lucia this June.  It was incredible.  I've been going to look up information on it.  Thanks for the link!


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 26, 2006)

Great pictures...thanks.  We were lucky enough to see the green flash in Hawaii a few years ago.


----------



## Sea Six (Jul 26, 2006)

Spence said:
			
		

> The Green Flash Bar and Restaurant, seems to me, is on the wrong side of the island to see sunsets.



Brilliant.  I said I ate there, not watched a sunset there.


----------

